# Where in Madrid with Children?



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

We are in a bit of a quandary, as come January we thought we were moving to Lisbon, but now there's also the possibility of work in Madrid.

We have lived in Spain before, in Palma de Mallorca, which we really loved, but also craved larger city living at the time. 

We have lived in lots of cities around Europe and Australia, with our two children aged 4 and 7, including Melbourne, Amsterdam (where we're currently living again for 6 months), Sydney, Lausanne, and Rome (our favourite city!). 

If my husband decides to take the Madrid contract over the Lisbon one, I would love to have some information on life in Madrid, as I have never even been there on holiday!

We are quite an alternative-minded family, into yoga, surfing, organic food and eco-friendly living, but also REALLY enjoy city life. Lisbon sounds a very friendly place, which is obviously attractive, as is the ocean and surf, which is obviously lacking in Madrid. However, Madrid sounds very cosmopolitan so might have more on offer, in other ways.

Is it a friendly city, or is it more like London and quite lonely? 

Also, which areas could be recommended for a family? We like areas with character and preferably not too far from an international primary school. I've seen that there is a school (Numont) near Salamanca - would that be a possibility? Are there parks/playgrounds around?

Sorry for the excessive amounts of questions . 

We really need as much information as possible at our fingertips to help with the decision-making process. Also, if for some reason the Lisbon project is delayed, we may decide to move to Madrid anyway for 6-12 months while things are being finalised in Portugal.... or if we love Madrid we may decide to stay!

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't be any help but there are members who live in & around Madrid that should be along shortly !


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I was also hoping that you would get some answers.

I am a Madrilena and feel very positive about the city. I would say that I had a very happy childhood and was very lucky to enjoy such a vibrant and lively city. 
I think that it is an awesome place to raise children,...true that it isn't by the sea, but there is so many activities for children, theme parks, the zoo, Retiro, parks scattered all over the city, Museums, you name it. I don't remeber ever being bored in Madrid !.

It was such a safe city that my brother and I were cycling in Retiro by ourselves at a very young age ( i lived next to La Puerta de Alcala). I believe that this has changed and it isnt so safe anymore, there is more crime now, but not as much as other european capitals.

Public transport is the most well organised I have ever seem (And I have been around so many cities around the world!) . Weather is well defined, each estation of the year has so much to offer. You can sky in winter, enjoy long walks in Spring and see the city blossom, visit water parks during the Hot summer months. 

Enjoy it! I'm sure your children will love Madrid


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Also, just to add and answer initial question, I would suggest Arturo Soria as the ideal place for a young family with children in Madrid, as there are lots of open spaces, sense of community and has a very residential feel. 

Lots of international schools in Arturo Soria Area, I believe, such as Brains, Kings College or Montessori.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
Yes, Madrid is a cosmopolitan city with lots going on and some great places to live, but...
Most people with children who can, live outside Madrid. On this map you can get an idea of where places are. Popular places are west Pozuelo, north west Las Rozas, east Coslada, south Pinto, south west Mostoles.
In Madrid, yes, Salamanca might be a pleasant place but be prepared to pay for one of the highest price areas not only in Madrid, but in Spain! Arturo Soria is also a nice area, but doesn't have such a good public transport system as other parts of the city, but perhaps that doesn't worry you. 
Any way, people could give you a thousand ideas, but I would have though the first thing would be to see where you'd be working, where the children will be going to school and then look at possibilties.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> Yes, Madrid is a cosmopolitan city with lots going on and some great places to live, but...
> Most people with children who can, live outside Madrid. ON THIS MAP you can get an idea of where places are. Popular places are west Pozuelo, north west Las Rozas, east Coslada, south Pinto, south west Mostoles.
> In Madrid, yes, Salamanca might be a pleasant place but be prepared to pay for one of the highest price areas not only in Madrid, but in Spain! Arturo Soria is also a nice area, but doesn't have such a good public transport system as other parts of the city, but perhaps that doesn't worry you.
> Any way, people could give you a thousand ideas, but I would have though the first thing would be to see where you'd be working, where the children will be going to school and then look at possibilties.


What map ?? You're getting as bad as me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> What map ?? You're getting as bad as me.


Ooops!
Here it is!
http://blog.jotadeveloper.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/mapsmadrid1.jpg
If you read the "Moving to Spain - A good idea?" thread you'll know why I forgot it!


----------

